# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  WarCraft 2 Battle net Edition

## Denis3410

*Классика жанра. Эта стратегия в реальном времени, которая изначально планировалась как некий клон Dune 2, быстро привлекла внимание широкой публики, и завоевала Blizzard почетное место на игровом олимпе.*  

*Название:* WarCraft 2 Battle net Edition
*Тип издания:* Лицензия
*Жанр:* Стратегия
*Разработчик:* Blizzard Entertainment / СПК
*Год:* 1995
*Платформа:* PC
*Язык интерфейса:* Русский
*Таблетка:* Не требуется
*Системные требования:* 
*Минимальные системные требования:*
*Процессор:* AMD K-5 33+/Intel 386 DX2 33 MHz
*ОЗУ:* 8 Мб
*Видеокарта:* nVidia Riva TNT/ATI Rage 128 Pro
*Рекомендуемые системные требования:*
*Процессор:* AMD K-5 66+/Intel 486 DX2 66 MHz
*ОЗУ:* 16 Мб
*Видеокарта:* nVidia Riva TNT/ATI Rage 128 Pro
*Размер:* 476 mb

*Инструкция по установке:* 
Скачай, установи и играй.

*Дополнительная информация:* 
Лицензионное издательство от СПК. В релизе присутствует оригинальный ключ для игры по интернету. Вся озвучка на русском языке.
*Скачать WarCraft 2 Battle net Edition*
*turbo.to
Depositfiles.com
Sibit.net*

----------

